# What Are Some Good Ferts To Use In A Planted Tank Withfish?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Just wondering I have add a bunch of plants over thelast few weeks, some are looking good others are looking a little rough, 
How much,

what kind ?

how do you add?

how often?

and where to get?

Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Whats the tank size? For tank not too large florish excell is a good choice though it can harm some plants like vals. For any larger tank you will probably want dry fertilizers or co2 as in the long run it will be cheaper.

Another important question is what is your setup like? Adding ferts or co2 can only go so far and won't magically produce beautiful plants if the setup is wrong.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

75 Gal standard lighting gravel bottom. tank temp around 80 Deg, air pump and filters.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya i use flourish excel in all my tanks Joe.g.....best stuff for that size tank


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It doesn't look like you have much lighting over your tank, I'd look at upgrading in that department before spending money on ferts, they really aren't necessary in a low tech tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^thats what I mean. If your lights arn't suitable for some plants I'd either upgrade your lights or stick to plants that your lights can support. fertilizers won't help plants that arn't getting enough light. Plans need light an nutrients to grow and can only grow untill somethign runs out, If you have plenty of lights then ferts can allow plants to grow to their potential but if your short on light they arn't going to fix everything though if you wanted just try some general fertilizer for a month to see if it helps at all.

What plants do you have that are doing good and bad?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=cats&Edit=2&EditU=1&Regit=2

Just to answer your original question. As the others have said, adding fertilizers to your tank is usually reserved for tanks with higher light and supplement of co2.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/190859-plant-swap/page__st__80 The pic's of teh plants are on page 5.

I have bulbs that are marked Sun ( I guess it's suppose to be like sun light ) I have two bulbs in the 4 ft hood but i only use one most of the time. Can I use natual light also.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Where can I get fish tank safe ferts?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com is where i got mine


----------

